# So What Do You Do To Stay Warm In An Apartment With No Heat?



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

All my husbands 72 yrs and over fifty of my 71 years we have always had a wood stove. Power goes off and life goes on. With a stove we had a way to stay warm, cook and heat water. When we sold the house and needed a temporary place to go I got busy with moving. Never occurred to me that this building we are in with oil/hot water heat needs electric to run the furnace . I know nothing about oil furnaces of any kind. So yesterday and days before we were being warned about the weather "bomb" coming and most likely power would go out for a few days for many people. I panicked because here we are in an apartment with no wood stove! So what does everyone do when to keep warm or cook when power goes out ? I did cook food ahead just in case enough for a few days as I can put it outside in coolers. Lights are not a problem as we have battery lights. The town has gravity water system so water will still flow. But heat is the real problem. I sure hate being cold!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Camp (Mr.Heat) runs on small propane bottle s. Kerosene heaters.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

There is no way I'd use one at night, but they do make some portable ventless propane heaters...

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Dyna-Glo-18K-Cabinet-Heater/38317542


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Forcast said:


> Camp (Mr.Heat) runs on small propane bottle s. Kerosene heaters.


Well the tenant upstairs had a kerosene heater in the hall way two days ago. He lit it and the fire alarm went off as it was smoking up the whole house. This is an old big house made over into four apts. We have one of the downstairs apts. Then yesterday he put a new wick in the heater he said which was the reason the thing caught fire and set the fire alarm off again. He did get the fire out before the fire dept. needed to be called. I suspect the landlord had a talk with him because he hasn't lit the heater anymore. 
I wonder how safe propane is? I have never used it but many years ago when my kids were small we lived in Michigan. We had a natural gas furnace which had a gas leak. I thought we had the flu. Luckily I couldn't pay the gas bill and the gas got shut off. When the furnace was turned back on the leak was discovered. The service man said we were lucky to be alive! Never had gas again as I was scared of it. I guess I better hope the power doesn't go off this winter. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Jolly said:


> There is no way I'd use one at night, but they do make some portable ventless propane heaters...
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Dyna-Glo-18K-Cabinet-Heater/38317542


Thanks for your reply. I checked out the link you sent. I wonder if those ventless propane heaters are in any danger of leaking gas? Nights one can stay warm under the covers. Days would be the problem.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

lmrose said:


> Thanks for your reply. I checked out the link you sent. I wonder if those ventless propane heaters are in any danger of leaking gas? Nights one can stay warm under the covers. Days would be the problem.


I wouldn't think so. My daughter uses a ventless wall unit, but she also has CO detectors and tends not to run hers at night.

Since that is a portable unit running off of a 20 pound cylinder, I'd think you could check the connection with a gas leak solution for peace of mind.

Around here, filling one of these tanks is about $14. Don't know what it would be in your neck of the woods.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Forcast said:


> Camp (Mr.Heat) runs on small propane bottle s. Kerosene heaters.


Plus one......Have three.....
Then bundle up and add a dog or two.......


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Something to emphasize...If you do go this route, make sure the heater has a sensor to cut the heater off in case of malfunction. Coupled with a CO detector, that gives you redundancy.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

lmrose said:


> Well the tenant upstairs had a kerosene heater in the hall way two days ago. He lit it and the fire alarm went off as it was smoking up the whole house. This is an old big house made over into four apts. We have one of the downstairs apts. Then yesterday he put a new wick in the heater he said which was the reason the thing caught fire and set the fire alarm off again. He did get the fire out before the fire dept. needed to be called. I suspect the landlord had a talk with him because he hasn't lit the heater anymore.
> I wonder how safe propane is? I have never used it but many years ago when my kids were small we lived in Michigan. We had a natural gas furnace which had a gas leak. I thought we had the flu. Luckily I couldn't pay the gas bill and the gas got shut off. When the furnace was turned back on the leak was discovered. The service man said we were lucky to be alive! Never had gas again as I was scared of it. I guess I better hope the power doesn't go off this winter. Thanks for your reply.



If you use a kerosene heater be sure you are using kerosene and not diesel fuel. They are nearly the same thing but kerosene is more filtered. Your neighbor likely was using diesel fuel or someone had used diesel fuel in the heater before and the wick was saturated in it.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

IMFoghorn said:


> If you use a kerosene heater be sure you are using kerosene and not diesel fuel. They are nearly the same thing but kerosene is more filtered. Your neighbor likely was using diesel fuel or someone had used diesel fuel in the heater before and the wick was saturated in it.


You're right. And even all kerosene isn't quite equal.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

heavy wool blankets will help but a vented or vent-less generator could help


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I keep one of these things around.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Portable-Buddy-Heater/14710768


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I agree with the propane heaters during the day. I think most of the heaters require you to crack a window open. Below zero rated sleeping bags and a warm hat will keep you toasty in bed.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

I have been reading everyone's suggestions and appreciate the response. We did decide one thing and that is if the power goes off we would only try to keep the bedroom warm. It is about 10x10 ft square but with ten ft ceilings. The only window is on the south side and is 7 ft tall. In this apt. the living room is on the front of the house and the kitchen on the opposite end with the bedroom between them. The bedroom has the least exposure with only the south wall being an outside wall. We can put plastic over the window and an insulated curtain that I already have on hand. 
I am having a real problem trying to convince myself that a propane heater is safe or anything gas. Having been sick with gas poisoning once I don't know how cold I would have to get before accepting propane. Kerosene is out because I have an environmental illness and have bad reactions to smells of many things including oil and kerosene and gasoline. The apt has an oil furnace in the basement but I can't smell it as the registers are hot water heat. I did look on the internet and saw a Catalytic Heater that uses a propane cylinder that lasts seven hours and that could get costly if the power was off very long. Also it is still gas. Bill doesn't fear gas so he wouldn't mind trying it.
The other thing I saw on U-Tube was how to make an emergency heater using two clay flower pots and tea candles. It claimed done as instructed it radiates enough heat to keep the chill out of a small room. Has anyone tried this?

As far as sleeping we have plenty of wool blankets; hats and socks if we need them. Tonight the temperature is up to 65 F with the furnace running in the house. Yesterday it only could reach 58 F. That was in the living room and kitchen. But the bedroom was 70 F at the same time! The wind was blowing very hard still yesterday but over night we had more snow and the wind has died down some making the apt warmer. I put folded rugs against the doors also to keep heat from escaping.

We have observed the oil truck comes every Fri or Sat to top up the oil tank automatically. That is because in Dec. the tank went dry and there was no heat in the whole house on one weekend. There is a 90 yr old man; an 88 yr old and his wife is 78 yr. None of them like being cold nor do we. The other tenant is 37 yrs and says the cold is not a problem! Must be young blood stays warmer! It has been so long since I was young I can't remember if the cold bothered me back then or not!

The landlord assures me even if the power goes out it won't stay out for long in town. It won't be like in the country where power would be off for a few days. But that wasn't a bother because we had a wood stove. Over 200,000 people were without power during this last storm I heard on the radio this morning. The last were reconnected last night so they had three days in the dark.
More bitter cold and storms coming before the middle of next week. We and everyone we know will be preparing best as we can for the next unpredictable weather event. Nova Scotia Power brought in power crews from New Brunswick and Quebec in anticipation of this storm. They learned their lesson when power went out Christmas day for thousands of homes. The power company wasn't prepared . This time they had 500 people ready to work when the wind died down.

What I think of all of this ; is come Spring and Summer we will be preparing a warm place to live in our house trailer. Then come another winter ; God willing ; Bill, our cat Isaac and I will be soaking up the heat of a wood fire! This winter we will be under cover when its lights out.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

lmrose said:


> I have been reading everyone's suggestions and appreciate the response. We did decide one thing and that is if the power goes off we would only try to keep the bedroom warm. It is about 10x10 ft square but with ten ft ceilings. The only window is on the south side and is 7 ft tall. In this apt. the living room is on the front of the house and the kitchen on the opposite end with the bedroom between them. The bedroom has the least exposure with only the south wall being an outside wall. We can put plastic over the window and an insulated curtain that I already have on hand.
> I am having a real problem trying to convince myself that a propane heater is safe or anything gas.


The rule of thumb is to determine the cubic feet of enclosed space you need to heat, and then divide by 50 to get the number of thousand btu/hour you can safely use without additional fresh air. In your case that's:

10 x 10 x 10 = 1000 sq. ft.
1000 / 50 = 20 thousand btu/hour

For a reference for that formula, see page 7 of this document.
https://www.williamscomfortprod.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/VENT-FREE-R-2-2016P923665.pdf

So your enclosed space can safely handle a 20,000 btu/hour propane heater without venting or adding fresh air. I would probably install a 10,000 btu/hour heater for a 10 x 10 room, since that should provide plenty of heat for a space that size. Here's an example of a new 10,000 but/hour propane heater for $84, delivered.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/332228062524

For added safety you might consider a battery operated CO alarm. They're inexpensive and easy to find. Walmart carries them, but they're very inexpensive from overseas at eBay. Here's one from China for $$4.98, delivered.

https://www.ebay.com/itm//282565865686

It will take maybe 2 weeks to arrive, but for $5 you can't go wrong. For faster delivery here's a USA seller of the same item. It's only about $2 more.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/182995950390

That's exactly the same model I use in my house.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

long johns. gym pants, several pairs wool socks, flannel shirt, sweater, hoodie. keep movin! power was only out here for 3 hours. it was bedtime and I was under 6 or 7 heavy quilts. I do have a gas fireplace that's supposed to work without power but I'm scared to try it. 

I must look in WM tomorrow and see if I can find one of those buddies Nevada mentioned. we still have 3 months yet and where there's one of those weather bombs there could be more to come. ~Georgia


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

In addition to closing off one inner room for living in, set up a tent in that room for sleeping. Insulate the floor under the tent with rugs, cardboard, newspapers. Accumulated body heat in that set-up may surprise you.

If an inner room is not an option then insulate the room's exterior facing walls with quilts and blankets. Cardboard or even sheets would be better than nothing.

In my home, I purposely lined the coldest walls with bookcases for better insulation. Why not, they've got to go somewhere and I may as well put them to double-duty use. (Ok, I admit I have more books than the average person.) Heavy furniture insulates well, too.



.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've always used a kerosene heater for backup. As long as they are well maintained, they are quite safe. I also would not hesitate to use one of the newer portable propane heaters. They are quite safe.
As to the candle burners. A candle puts out very little heat. Magnifying it with clay pots and the arrangement of nuts and bolts inside does not increase the amount of heat put out, it just does a better job of dispersing the heat. If you could made 4 or 5 of them for a 10 x 10 room, it might raise the temps by a few degrees, which is better than nothing.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions and to Nevada; for the calculations. I will talk things over with Bill and see what he thinks of all of this as alternative heat. Me; I am hoping just to get through the rest of Jan. and then Feb and March with out losing power and hopefully Spring will arrive on time. I am fine as long as I stick to what I understand and know. Building a fire in a wood stove or fire place and cooking on them and heating water and keeping warm at the same time all makes sense to me. Everything else with gas, kerosene and electric heating I find frustrating trying to understand and am scared of. This Spring if we live; we will be back to the country and camping until the trailer is ready to live in. Even there it is the intention to be cooking on a wood stove again. Keeping things simple is my plan.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Simple solution is layers of clothing. You can survive outdoors in temps well below zero if you are dressed correctly so you can do the same thing indoors. When I was a kid we never heated the bedrooms we just had lots of covers. As it got colder we added another blanket or quilt. It was tough when you first crawled into bed but it didn't take long to warm up. Also you will either need a sleeping cap or learn how to fold a towel over your head leaving your mouth uncovered.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

When I was a kid my mom used to bake potatoes with foil on them and put them by our feet in bed. It sounds weird but worked well. In the morning if we were lucky we would get homefries with our breakfast.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

exactly! we didn't have heat in the bedroom either with the exception of dad and mom's room. they had a vent in their floor over the woodstove downstairs. mom had us loaded down with homemade quilts. knitted caps for our head.(we could only use those for bed never outside)

we all had a large beach rock in our bed though heated in the oven after supper ,wrapped in towels and placed at the foot in our bed about an hour before bedtime. so it was toasty warm when we got in. mom and dad had a rubber hot water bottle. I still have my old beach rock. decorated in the rock garden. ~Georgia


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

watcher said:


> Simple solution is layers of clothing. You can survive outdoors in temps well below zero if you are dressed correctly so you can do the same thing indoors. When I was a kid we never heated the bedrooms we just had lots of covers. As it got colder we added another blanket or quilt. It was tough when you first crawled into bed but it didn't take long to warm up. Also you will either need a sleeping cap or learn how to fold a towel over your head leaving your mouth uncovered.


Hi; I grew up that way too. We lived in a two room cement block house that had previously been my Dad's garage. There was a small stove in the kitchen that was supposed to burn stove oil but Daddy put kerosene in it and it over heated. I remember being awakened in the night by Grandma . My two sisters and I were herded outside in -10 F temps until the roaring stove quieted down! Grandma after that always turned it off at night. You are right in saying it stays warm under the covers. Grandma always got up first and started the stove but it took a long time for that little cement house to warm up.

Today it is sunny and cold here at freezing. We had rain two nights ago that melted some of the snow. Tomorrow is supposed to warm up to what will be about 40F and a lot of rain coming both Thurs and Fri. before we go back into the deep freeze. Unless we are headed for the January thaw. When that happens it shortens up the winter. Have a nice day. Linda


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

As a kid we had a pot belly stove, a kitchen wood burning cook stove and a laundary stove in the laundary room.
We slep with soap stones wrapped in old flannal blankets.

Today we have a England 28 3500 add on wood burning furnace in the basement, there is a Ashley wood burner in the living room that only gets used during extreame conditions like 20 below and wind strong enough the weather station gives us the finger instead of the wind chill readding.


. Al


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I guess there is a big gap between staying warm enough to survive....or being comfortable.

Unless you have a back up wood, gas N.G./Propane, oil,or kerosene stove....and fuel......you are just trying to stay warm enough, to make it thru to the end of the outage or what ever disaster is going on.

You should not have to count on an external heat source, outher than yourself.
Just enough warm clothing to layer for most all conditions... and sleeping gear so as extra heat is not required.

Check out the methods that homeless people use....no heat source except maybe a warming burn barrel.
Will you be comfortable ?..No...Will you die? ....most likely not...


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

For 30 years heating and cooking with wood and never a thought about a chill. But my attitude was getting off the grid as much as possible.
Now, I run the house 68 to 72 all the time, but don't heat the 2nd floor. I turn on the electric blanket about 15 minutes before climbing into bed. The room varies between 55 and 60. Climb into a warm bed, click off the blanket's switch and I'm fine all night.
Cold snap in Detroit last week froze 3 or 4, despite available beds at the shelters.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Hard to beat the warm glow of Pennsylvania anthracite at 30 below.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Had a 4-plex in St. Paul for many years. Heat was a natural gas boiler and radiators. You have fuel oil and radiators. One furnace for the whole house? 

The furnace and pump to circulate the hot water don't use much electricity. I got a 3000 watt generator and kept 20 gallons of gasoline on hand. When the power went out in the winter I hooked the furnace and pump up to the generator and had normal heat. The gasoline lasted 2 days and I could siphon more out of the truck if needed. 

This is the only solution that will keep you old folks nice and warm. Heating one or 2 rooms probably will result in frozen pipes. Your landlord may spring for the generator if you explain that it costs big bucks to replace the pipes.

It would be a good idea to run the generator in a ventilated detached building so it doesn't get CO in the house and so it doesn't get stolen. You can get an electrician to wire it up so it will be safe.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

Aren’t apartment buildings required to have heat?


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Hitch said:


> Aren’t apartment buildings required to have heat?


Here apartments are required to have heat but not necessarily whole apartment buildings. The one we are in has a an oil furnace and hot water heat with registers in every room of each apartment.Heat is included in the rent.
Most apartments here have switched to electric heat and each apartment has its own meter and tenants pay the bill.If there is a power outage everyone is on their own to figure out how to stay warm.Since landlords can't control a power outage they have no obligation to provide alternative heat.
If a tenant rents from a government subsidized home like a senior citizen home, they do bring in a generator to have heat in the common room. With an aging population there is a housing shortage here.
Our heat is included in the rent but our apartment is cold on these snowy windy days. Turn up the thermostat and it is still cold until the wind goes down. This house has no insulation which makes it hard to heat. Oh well; a little better than two months and Spring should arrive if its on time. Have a nice day.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Whatever you decide to try, try it now when the power is on. Familiarize yourself with how it operates so you are comfortable using it. Its much much more difficult to do anything new when its dark and cold and you're frightened. 

I cannot tolerate kerosene beyond kerosene lamps and sometimes not even those. Kerosene heaters trigger my asthma. I've had no problem with propane. A lot of RV campers use Buddy Heaters which are run off bottled propane. Definitely get a CO detector if your furnace runs on fuel oil. Even though your heat is circulated hot water the burner in the basement is a potential CO threat should anything go awry. I have natural gas and a CO detector.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

When the electricity goes out at my place in the winter, I'll layer my clothes, plus a hat, two pairs of half finger gloves, and a pair of warm shoes/boots. 

I'll also put several Hot Hands in my pockets, cover with a sheet, and a layer of nylon, polyester, and wool blankets, as I do when camping in the north during the winter. 

I don't burn candles, I use Luci Solar Lights. I'll eat shelf-stable foods. And if the power is out for too long, I'll call a taxi, go into town, and stay at a hotel that uses back-up generators.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> Whatever you decide to try, try it now when the power is on. Familiarize yourself with how it operates so you are comfortable using it. Its much much more difficult to do anything new when its dark and cold and you're frightened.
> 
> I cannot tolerate kerosene beyond kerosene lamps and sometimes not even those. Kerosene heaters trigger my asthma. I've had no problem with propane. A lot of RV campers use Buddy Heaters which are run off bottled propane. Definitely get a CO detector if your furnace runs on fuel oil. Even though your heat is circulated hot water the burner in the basement is a potential CO threat should anything go awry. I have natural gas and a CO detector.


Thanks for this practical suggestion. I think we will try a few things while the lights are still on. Although it is cold we have only a few inches snow fall so far along the coast here. I'm really counting the weeks until Spring. Last year there was no snow until February. Then it came and stayed for awhile.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

We find Hot Hands work really well. And the ones for your shoes.

Is it out of the question to use a generator to power the boiler? At least for periods of time?
I don't know a lot about this but figured I'd mention it. 
It's fine if you're laughing at this suggestion


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

tiffanysgallery said:


> When the electricity goes out at my place in the winter, I'll layer my clothes, plus a hat, two pairs of half finger gloves, and a pair of warm shoes/boots.
> 
> I'll also put several Hot Hands in my pockets, cover with a sheet, and a layer of nylon, polyester, and wool blankets, as I do when camping in the north during the winter.
> 
> I don't burn candles, I use Luci Solar Lights. I'll eat shelf-stable foods. And if the power is out for too long, I'll call a taxi, go into town, and stay at a hotel that uses back-up generators.


Hi and thanks for the suggestions. We too know how to bundle up to keep warm . I keep food on hand that can be eaten without cooking if need be. It never occurred to me in a prolonged power disruption to find a hotel using a generator! I guess I never thought of it because we were used to roughing it. This will be the last winter we will be caught unprepared and vulnerable. God willing and we are alive next winter whether the house trailer is ready to live in or not, our tiny camp will have the wood stove hooked up. This year we ran out of time and winter caught us. When you get older it takes longer to do things but we do get them done eventually.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I used to heat some cast iron lightly and wrap in towels. I tied them shut and place in the bed. Or at my feet by the couch.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

tiffanysgallery said:


> When the electricity goes out at my place in the winter, I'll layer my clothes, plus a hat, two pairs of half finger gloves, and a pair of warm shoes/boots.
> 
> I'll also put several Hot Hands in my pockets, cover with a sheet, and a layer of nylon, polyester, and wool blankets, as I do when camping in the north during the winter.
> 
> I don't burn candles, I use Luci Solar Lights. I'll eat shelf-stable foods. And if the power is out for too long, I'll call a taxi, go into town, and stay at a hotel that uses back-up generators.


I was just wondering what are Hot Hands and Luci Solar Lights?


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

lmrose said:


> I was just wondering what are Hot Hands and Luci Solar Lights?


Hot Hands are little packets that when you squeeze them they active for hours to give you heat. They come in various styles, length of heat, and you throw them away when they cool. 

At walmart.com the Hot Hands Warmers - 3 Two Pair Packs (6 warmers) are listed for $1.97.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/HotHands...1143&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3

According to https://hothands.com/
"HotHands® Warmers are single use air-activated heat packs that provide everyday warmth and are ideal for keeping your body warm when the temperature gets cold. They're available in several styles designed for hands, feet and body."


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

We've hunted in absolutely miserable weather. When it's 8 degrees and your're trying to stay still on a deerstand, hothands are a blessing...Usually one in the toe of each boot, one or two in a muff for your hands and one over each kidney. Just that (with the right clothing,of course) can make the difference between being able to be still for 30-45 minutes at a time or your teeth chattering.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

lmrose said:


> I was just wondering what are Hot Hands and Luci Solar Lights?


Luci Solar Lights are inflatable solar rechargeable lights. They can be folded up and stored in a small space when not needed or used year round. 

At Amazon:

This extremely durable solar LED lantern only requires the sun, no additional batteries needed. Set it in direct sunlight for 7 hours and Luci Original lasts up to 12 hours on a single charge
Price: $17.08
https://www.amazon.com/MPOWERD-Luci...=Y3GDKW3CYKEBJVNQ492F&pd_rd_w=2XK6D&pd_rd_wg=


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

tiffanysgallery said:


> Luci Solar Lights are inflatable solar rechargeable lights. They can be folded up and stored in a small space when not needed or used year round.
> 
> At Amazon:
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining this. I have never heard of this but will look into it.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

tiffanysgallery said:


> Hot Hands are little packets that when you squeeze them they active for hours to give you heat. They come in various styles, length of heat, and you throw them away when they cool.
> 
> At walmart.com the Hot Hands Warmers - 3 Two Pair Packs (6 warmers) are listed for $1.97.
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/HotHands...1143&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3
> ...


Thank you for explaining. I have never heard of these either but will look and see if anyone sells them here.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I've thought of Hand Warmers as a backup to wrap around an exposed pipe that can freeze. If the power goes out or if the temps are so low that the heating system can't keep up it could keep the pipe thawed. It is on an outside wall with no insulation.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

The power goes out several times a year in the winter where I live and is out for several days until the crews can get to the issue ( Ahhh ... the pleasures of living rural). I have two kerosene heaters and 3 cans of kerosene on hand.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

I've complained about our winter here in this part of Texas. It's been worse that usual, but not that bad. Maybe I just need to be thankful.

Has anyone used the Buddy heater? A lot of people are recommending it on the RV blogs. I'm wondering how safe it is. Our son laughs because we won't use the RV heater at night. We always use an electric heater. Although we do have the monitor, I still am concerned.

Good luck and hope it warms up soon.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Just bought the bigger btu one yesterday. I'll comment again when we get it going.

We heat with LP and wood stove. If however the electricity goes out we are not in a good place. We have 20 lb. tanks for the grill and that Buddy can use the small tanks or the 20 lb. ones. We/I don't want our pipes to freeze in the event we are without electricity for a day or two. 

We have a dinky generator that may keep the boiler LP going but we have never tried it and need to have an electrician set up a wiring for it. *The bigger Buddy ran $109.00 where I bought it.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I had posted about my kerosene heaters and they came in handy this week. We had an ice storm and the power was out for 2 full days. The nights got down to 13 and 17 respectively and those two heaters kept the house in the high 60's. All the cooking was done on that little butane cooker. That is a great little cooker !! I did fried potatoes, steaks and refried beans and cheese on it. It did a great job of heating water for tea. That is my go to for cooking without power.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

A small generator hooked to the furnace would keep the whole building warm. Tell your landlord to get off his a## and hook one up. You might point out that it will keep his water lines from freezing.

Muleskinner1


----------

